# Iron Labs



## jepow3 (Sep 25, 2011)

G'day guys I was just wondering if someone could look over my latest iron labs and see if they think they're ok?

Iron:
22.9 (10.0-30.0)umol/L

Transferrin:
2.07 (2.10-3.80) g/L

Saturation:
44 (16-60)%

Ferritin:
202 (20-300) ug/L

Im only on 31.25mcg of T3 atm to treat a high rt3, any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jepow3 said:


> G'day guys I was just wondering if someone could look over my latest iron labs and see if they think they're ok?
> 
> Iron:
> 22.9 (10.0-30.0)umol/L
> ...


Looks like you are good to go. The Ferritin is high but where that should be depends on whether you are male or female. Males do have higher ferritin, as well they should.

Ferritin levels are low in people who have iron deficiency and are elevated in those with hemochromatosis and other excess iron storage disorders and in those who have had multiple blood transfusions.

Please read this in it's entirety.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/ferritin/tab/test

And has your doctor commented? If so, I would like to know as I am always anxious to learn.


----------



## jepow3 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey Andros I hope your doing well! I am male so its expected to be a little bit higher, it can also return a little high due to inflammation! My doc said my iron labs looked pretty good and that my slightly low transferritin and ferritin are due to some inflammation so it's all looking good on the iron front. I just have to test my cortisol now (I've had to test for these because I've been having some trouble tolerating my t3 only meds)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jepow3 said:


> Hey Andros I hope your doing well! I am male so its expected to be a little bit higher, it can also return a little high due to inflammation! My doc said my iron labs looked pretty good and that my slightly low transferritin and ferritin are due to some inflammation so it's all looking good on the iron front. I just have to test my cortisol now (I've had to test for these because I've been having some trouble tolerating my t3 only meds)


Thank you for "reminding" me of your gender. When it comes to medical, details are important.

I think you are good to go also w/ the iron.

Tell me; are you not taking any T4 at all?

Transthyretin is also a glycoprotein, but with a higher affinity for T3 than for T4.

Scroll down to the Transportations section.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triiodothyronine


----------

